

Latest Video Games in Japan - Photos - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/videogames/2010/01/05/video-games-in-japan-a-photo-blog-post/

======
jac_no_k
I know I've gone native (in Tokyo) when these images are no long Lost In
Translation.

